# collar



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi aunties! I use a harness of course but was wondering if you guys put a collar (with tags) as well when you walk them? I know a few also have thier collar on at all times, even at home. My babie has a microchip but with the collar, I guess it will be faster for someone to call rather than take them to a vet..


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I have a collar on Jasmine all the time. You just never know when she might get an idea of exploring!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine wear collar and tags 24/7. No harness for either one. No problems.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Mine wear a collar with their name & my cell # on it. Of course they're all microchipped but not everyone knows to look for that. What if somehow they got out of the house, i.e., a tree fell on the house, someone broke in, fire. Yes, I worry about all that stuff.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

All 3 of my furbabies wear collars 24/7. I, too, worry about disasters that could happen. Also, my babies wear guardian angel tags on their collars so they will be protected. I love a harness but the collar stays on!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for posting this question. It has given me something to consider  .


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey is microchipped, and I also keep collar/tags on 24/7. No matter how responsible and careful you are, accidents happen, and I want to do everything I can to protect Zooey. I walk her with collar and leash unless I know it'll be a pulling walk, in which case she goes in her harness.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Good Post.*
*Thinking about it.!*
*Nickee I Pa**


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I keep a collar and tags on Maggie all the time. She is microchipped, but I'm not taking any chances. She's not a runner, but you never know what can happen. She wears a harness for walks.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hmmm, i have never used a collar in or out. But I guess I should consider it too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I use a collar on Bailey and he's microchipped too. When I leave home though, I do take his collar off just because I'm paranoid it may get caught in something...but maybe it would be a better idea to leave it on just in case something happens when I'm out and he needs identification on him. Emma is too little for a collar right now and I haven't found one yet that wouldn't cause matts in her hair.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can use a break-away cat collar for safety. I also like the embroidered collars or boomerang tag instead of dangling tags if the dog wears it all of the time.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

jmm said:


> You can use a break-away cat collar for safety. I also like the embroidered collars or boomerang tag instead of dangling tags if the dog wears it all of the time.



Break away collar is a great idea! Thanks a lot


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Dais wears a collar with tags at all times because while she is monitored when she's outside, she has slipped out the door before (most recently at my grandma's house the other day because my hubby and my dad had her and weren't paying attention). I use a harness for walks.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My girls have small nylon (petco) collar with tags they wear all the time and Buddy belts (harness) when they are going to have a leash on. Never know what could happen.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve wears a cowboy style collar (of course!) and had a tag but it got lost so I need to get him a new one b/c he is an explorer if he gets the chance! He is also microchipped.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Love his collar!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't wear one on Sammy although maybe I should after reading this thread. He doesn't get off lead when out and wears a harness and also microchipped. His breeder made me paranoid around collars by telling me never to leave one on him at home as a couple of her little pups had managed to strangle themself by jumping up and getting their collar stuck on something at home


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I love that collar Celeta.

My Izzy doesn't wear a collar. I had one on her when we first got her, but she chewed it up. We live in a very small town and everyone here knows where she belongs if she were to get loose. I use a harness on her at all times away from the house. I have a bag with all her stuff in it for when we are in the car with her and it has all of her tags and vet information in case I need it if she nips someone or something else happens to her. I have had several cases where I was glad we use a harness instead of a collar, the last one this past weekend. We took a drive with both pups to Petsmart and Lowes to pick up a few things. I had Izzy's leash tied in the basket, and sure enough at Lowes she just jumped right out of the front of the basket. She hung there for a few seconds with her harness. If it had been a collar, either she would have been running around the store with me chasing her if I hadn't tied her to the buggy, or she could have choked herself when she jumped out of the buggy since he leash was tied. I won't ever use a collar for restraining.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I ordered several round metal tags with name and phone number on it and have attached them to all of his harnesses. I'm scared of collars after reading different posts here on SM. Also, I had Tater Tot micro chipped. Good post!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Steve wears a cowboy style collar (of course!) and had a tag but it got lost so I need to get him a new one b/c he is an explorer if he gets the chance! He is also microchipped.
> 
> View attachment 139858


 
Bella says "howdy, cowboy!!!" to Steve, Celeta. He looks so cool in his Texas style collar! 

Bella is walked in a harness but she does wear a collar with tags 24/7 for identification and decorative purposes (lol)...


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

I really like these, see link below. They are hand made and in the USA. And check out the reviews.. so many positives. Was thinking of getting the breakaway with his name & my cell number. Still debating. Or should I just put the tags on his harness? 

Colorful Personalized Leather Dog Collars by RUGGITCOLLARS#


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

A bit of a warning regarding collars/tags: 

I used to have a collar on Missy all the time ( harness for walks) BUT one time when we went out for a short while , when we came home I thought it odd she wasn't at the door to greet us. The I heard her wimpering on the far side of my hubby's recliner. We had carpeting at the time and I found her "S" connection for tag had gotten caught into the loop/pile of the carpeting and she couldn't move!...poor little thing! I don't know how long she had been there like that. From then on I never used the collar. Sooo if you DO be sure those connections are tight and no 'gap to get caught on naything!
My sister's little pooch had a similar thing only in his case his tag got caught in the lace tablecloth that hung almost to the floor. "Luckily".. to a point,.. he couldn't move too far because as it was he had pulled enough that a big heavy crystal bowl ( or vase..I forget which it was).. had been pulled to the very edge of the table. Had it fallen over on him I'm sure he would have been seriously hurt. 
Also be careful if you use gates and have the collars on... some gates have pointed 'tops'... been some fatal accidents when pooch tried to climb over.
Though the use of collars does make sense... freaky things can happen so check connections carefully from time to time and watch the type of gate.

Both mine are microchipped... I did use 'fabric paint' and have put our phone and vet phone info in inside of Naddie's harness... when I replace Quincy's I'll do same on his... his present one has no room ..it's rounded leather type... but do have tag with just our phone info. It's not helpful should they slip out of house but if somehow they got 'loose' when out and about it at least gives some quick id.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Both mine are microchipped... I did use 'fabric paint' and have put our phone and vet phone info in inside of Naddie's harness... when I replace Quincy's I'll do same on his... his present one has no room ..it's rounded leather type... but do have tag with just our phone info. id.


I never thought of this I will mark all of Izzy's this weekend.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> A bit of a warning regarding collars/tags:
> 
> I used to have a collar on Missy all the time ( harness for walks) BUT one time when we went out for a short while , when we came home I thought it odd she wasn't at the door to greet us. The I heard her wimpering on the far side of my hubby's recliner. We had carpeting at the time and I found her "S" connection for tag had gotten caught into the loop/pile of the carpeting and she couldn't move!...poor little thing! I don't know how long she had been there like that. From then on I never used the collar. Sooo if you DO be sure those connections are tight and no 'gap to get caught on naything!
> My sister's little pooch had a similar thing only in his case his tag got caught in the lace tablecloth that hung almost to the floor. "Luckily".. to a point,.. he couldn't move too far because as it was he had pulled enough that a big heavy crystal bowl ( or vase..I forget which it was).. had been pulled to the very edge of the table. Had it fallen over on him I'm sure he would have been seriously hurt.
> ...


Thanks for the warning. That is scary indeed! This is why I am too afraid to leave a collar on mine when I am not home....but I also worry about something happening and them getting out somehow and not having identification. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> A. Bella says "howdy, cowboy!!!" to Steve, Celeta. He looks so cool in his Texas style collar!
> 
> B. ...and decorative purposes (lol)...


A. I knew she would like it!
B. I figured!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle has her collar on at all times with our name phone number licenses and microchip number. We walk her using a halter, so we don't choke her and control is better.


----------

